# The RCR, who will be the new Col in Chief?



## QV (5 May 2021)

With the passing of HRH Prince Philip... any ideas who will be appointed as the new Col in Chief of the RCR?  Speculation?  One criteria is that person needs to be a member of the Royal Family...


----------



## FSTO (5 May 2021)

Princess Anne


----------



## Weinie (5 May 2021)

FSTO said:


> Princess Anne


Or Prince Edward.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 May 2021)

Are there other considerations to fill the appointment?

Link


> According to the _Sun,_ *Prince William* and *Kate Middleton* are helping their children raise chickens—but it’s *Prince Charles* who truly loves the birds.
> 
> “Charles is the all-time chicken lover, and has an encyclopaedic knowledge of most breeds and knows how to rear them,” a source told the newspaper, adding that he and *Duchess Camilla* like to talk to their hens. “‘Cluckingham Palace’ is what his house is sometimes called.”


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 May 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Are there other considerations to fill the appointment?
> 
> Link


----------



## Ostrozac (5 May 2021)

The logical choices would seem to be either Edward (who is unofficially pencilled in to eventually become Duke of Edinburgh) or William, who as far as I’m tracking is the most senior member of the Royal Family not yet Col in Chief of a Canadian Regiment.

But allow for a seemly period of mourning to pass, plus we can’t have proper parades and Royal visits until the pandemic clears out.


----------



## FJAG (5 May 2021)

So if I get it right the Colonel in Chief does not have to be an actual "serving" royal. Looking at the PPCLI, Adrienne Clarkson is the Colonel in Chief and the Dental Corps has the Duchess of Gloucester (not to mention that the Norwegian King's Guard has a penguin as Colonel in Chief)

So appointing Prince Harry would be doable, would show the rebel spirit of the RCR and be a way of getting Harry back into a uniform. - Think about it guys. This could be big.

🤭


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 May 2021)

FJAG said:


> . . .  (not to mention that the Norwegian King's Guard has a penguin as Colonel in Chief)



Another flightless bird.  Cluck, cluck



FJAG said:


> So appointing Prince Harry would be doable, would show the rebel spirit of the RCR and be a way of getting Harry back into a uniform. - Think about it guys. This could be big.
> 
> 🤭



Would also require approval by the Sovereign.  They got him out of British uniform because he went his own way, why would they allow him a Canadian one.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 May 2021)

If he is not representing the Crown, why would they be involved in this process?  Is the Queen directly involved with other similar appointments?


----------



## Weinie (5 May 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> If he is not representing the Crown, why would they be involved in this process?  Is the Queen directly involved with other similar appointments?


Yup.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 May 2021)

Weinie said:


> Yup.


You mean the Queen is directly involved or her representative?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 May 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> If he is not representing the Crown, why would they be involved in this process?  Is the Queen directly involved with other similar appointments?



If CFAO 3-4 is no longer the reference, whatever replaced it probably includes the following sentiment.



> 2. In this annex "Royal appointment" means the acceptance
> by a member of the Royal Family of the offer of honourary appointment as
> Colonel-in-Chief . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## Weinie (5 May 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> You mean the Queen is directly involved or her representative?


I mean that the Queen is directly involved,  She signs off.


----------



## brihard (5 May 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Are there other considerations to fill the appointment?
> 
> Link


How long have you been sitting on that factoid, waiting for this day?


----------



## FJAG (5 May 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Another flightless bird.  Cluck, cluck
> 
> Would also require approval by the Sovereign.  They got him out of British uniform because he went his own way, why would they allow him a Canadian one.


Not quibbling but do we need royal approval if we decide on a none "working" prince? Not that I'm a republican or anything like that but we are our own country ... and if Adrienne will do, well...

🍻


----------



## Weinie (5 May 2021)

FJAG said:


> Not quibbling but do we need royal approval if we decide on a none "working" prince? Not that I'm a republican or anything like that but we are our own country ... and if Adrienne will do, well...
> 
> 🍻


Still needs "royal assent"


----------



## FJAG (5 May 2021)

Weinie said:


> Still needs "royal assent"


Great. We get to push the envelope and some buttons at the same time.


----------



## Kilted (6 May 2021)

There are at least five different regiments that will need a new C-in-C.  No current regiment's currently have William or any of his cousins. Perhaps we might see one or both of the York daughters become C-in-C.  The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa (Duke of Edinburgh's Own) will either go to Charles in the short term and then to the Earl of Wessex, or perhaps directly to the Earl of Wessex.


----------



## Kilted (6 May 2021)

It may also have to do with who allied regiments in Britain receive, as there some times is a connection in this form.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 May 2021)

Well 31 CER has as  Honorary Colonel, Andrew Bruce 11th Earl of Elgin...
​​


----------



## Ostrozac (6 May 2021)

Kilted said:


> It may also have to do with who allied regiments in Britain receive, as there some times is a connection in this form.


So for the Royal Canadian Regiment specifically that would be either the Duke of Kent (Royal Regiment of Fusiliers) or the Duchess of Cornwall (The Rifles). Both are already Colonel in Chief of a Canadian infantry regiment (The Lorne Scots and the Queens Own Rifles, respectively), but the Duchess definitely has a higher public profile in Canada.

I‘m still standing by my earlier predictions of either Prince Edward or Prince William.


----------



## Kilted (6 May 2021)

The Duke of Kent is already 85. I don't think that he has many years of Royal visits left.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 May 2021)

Ostrozac said:


> So for the Royal Canadian Regiment specifically that would be either the Duke of Kent (Royal Regiment of Fusiliers) or the Duchess of Cornwall (The Rifles). Both are already Colonel in Chief of a Canadian infantry regiment (The Lorne Scots and the Queens Own Rifles, respectively), but the Duchess definitely has a higher public profile in Canada.
> 
> I‘m still standing by my earlier predictions of either Prince Edward or Prince William.



I'm sensing the opportunity for some sort of wager...


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 May 2021)

One option would be Trudeau. We could get rid of him, he likes to dress up, and he thinks he is a king.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 May 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> I'm sensing the opportunity for some sort of wager...



If the precedent of Colonelcies-in-Chief previously held by HM The Queen Mother and later assumed by other royals are any indication then it may be a couple of years before such an appointment is made.  The Queen Mum passed in March 2002;  The Princess Royal became the Colonel-in-Chief of the RCMS in Oct 2003; The Prince of Wales was appointed to the Black Watch in 2004 and to the Toronto Scottish in 2005.  There may be a wait to collect on any wager.


----------



## Loachman (6 May 2021)

From Wikipedia: "The Norwegian Army has taken a more whimsical approach to the position, appointing the penguin Sir Nils Olav as a Colonel-in-Chief".


----------



## QV (6 May 2021)

Ostrozac said:


> So for the Royal Canadian Regiment specifically that would be either the Duke of Kent (Royal Regiment of Fusiliers) or the Duchess of Cornwall (The Rifles). Both are already Colonel in Chief of a Canadian infantry regiment (The Lorne Scots and the Queens Own Rifles, respectively), but the Duchess definitely has a higher public profile in Canada.
> 
> I‘m still standing by my earlier predictions of either Prince Edward or Prince William.


I’ll go with Prince William or the Princess Royal.


----------



## Kilted (7 May 2021)

Rifleman62 said:


> One option would be Trudeau. We could get rid of him, he likes to dress up, and he thinks he is a king.


That's just going to be another contraversy.


----------



## Halifax Tar (7 May 2021)

Do they need one ?  Is there a purpose other than tradition ?  For instance is it required in order to maintain the "Royal" designation or something ?


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 May 2021)

Halifax Tar said:


> Do they need one ?  Is there a purpose other than tradition ?  For instance is it required in order to maintain the "Royal" designation or something ?



Ego strokes for the Regimental mafia who get to communicate with Royalty as Faux Nobles, mainly 

Which is nicely described here, in a kind of odd and self-deprecating manner:


Honorary Appointments​
Early in the 20th century in Canada Sir Robert Borden described the practice of appointing Honoraries as “of greatest advantage to the Militia to be able to enlist the interest and sympathy of gentleman of position and wealth by connecting them to Regiments.”






						Canadian Army - Canada.ca
					

Official Canadian Army website. News and photos about soldiers and Canadian Armed Forces. Jobs for Reservists.




					www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca


----------



## Halifax Tar (7 May 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Ego strokes for the Regimental mafia who get to communicate with Royalty as Faux Nobles, mainly
> 
> Which is nicely described here, in a kind of odd and self-deprecating manner:
> 
> ...


Gotcha, preserve the colors at all costs.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 May 2021)

Halifax Tar said:


> Gotcha, preserve the colors at all costs.



It's actually kind of fun knowing that someone directly and officially in the chain of command to God, and not just some ordinary politician-type slob, has got your back


----------



## FJAG (7 May 2021)

Camila just got The Rifles.

Camilla sports new regimental coat dress as she visits The Rifles

🍻


----------



## Ostrozac (7 May 2021)

FJAG said:


> Camila just got The Rifles.


As I stated in post 21. Do keep up.

Although The Rifles are allied to the Royal Canadian Regiment, I don't think this would be the key factor in choosing a Colonel in Chief -- one reason is that the PPCLI are also allied to The Rifles. And nothing defines The RCR quite like being different from the PPCLI. And vice versa, of course. The joys of tribalism.


----------



## FJAG (7 May 2021)

Ostrozac said:


> As I stated in post 21. Do keep up.
> 
> Although The Rifles are allied to the Royal Canadian Regiment, I don't think this would be the key factor in choosing a Colonel in Chief -- one reason is that the PPCLI are also allied to The Rifles. And nothing defines The RCR quite like being different from the PPCLI. And vice versa, of course. The joys of a tribalism.




🤦‍♂️ It's all too much for me. The Mail reported it today so naturally ... it never happened until I saw it in the Mail.

😬


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 May 2021)

FJAG said:


> 🤦‍♂️ It's all too much for me. The Mail reported it today so naturally ... it never happened until I saw it in the Mail.
> 
> 😬



Actually The Mail reported she wore a new coat to visit the regiment.  As to being Colonel . . . 


> Camilla, *who became colonel-in-chief in July 2020* in what was to be the last public engagement undertaken by Prince Philip, wore a dress designed by Fiona Clare underneath the green Rifles coat dress with black bugle buttons and Rifles brooch.


----------



## FJAG (7 May 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Actually The Mail reported she wore a new coat to visit the regiment.  As to being Colonel . . .



🤦‍♂️  🤦‍♂️ This is really getting quite bad isn't it?

🍻


----------



## OldSolduer (9 May 2021)

FJAG said:


> 🤦‍♂️  🤦‍♂️ This is really getting quite bad isn't it?
> 
> 🍻


Not yet. Wait til a replacement is needed for Adrienne Clarkson


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 May 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> Not yet. Wait til a replacement is needed for Adrienne Clarkson



Freeland is already 'Minister of Everything', so....


----------



## Journeyman (9 May 2021)

Enough waffling.  Announce that it's Colonel Sanders and be done with it.


----------



## devil39 (9 May 2021)

FJAG said:


> So appointing Prince Harry would be doable, would show the rebel spirit of the RCR and be a way of getting Harry back into a uniform. - Think about it guys. This could be big.
> 
> 🤭


Rebel spirit of The RCR?  Hilarious.


----------



## Loachman (10 May 2021)

devil39 said:


> Rebel spirit of The RCR?  Hilarious.


That was my first thought as well, and I started out as one - albeit part-time.

"VRI" - "Victims of Regimental Insanity".


----------

